# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  First time here, was told you might like my homemade bending unit!

## gwhlives

Qq4YrKW.jpg
Originally posted him on Reddit, and was directed here, first time, thanks for having me, I love the forum!
This is him. It was my first time getting a multi-part print to print without catastrophic failure... That's not to say that it did not have a number of problems, I just hid them as best I could with a ton of filler and a lot of sanding (also my first time doing any of that). Hope you like it!

----------


## DrLuigi

Hey,

Ye i also thought to print bender, but it just takes so long to print one, and i don't have gray filament at the moment... :P

You've realy did a nice job there btw  :Wink: 

Well you also did acetone it besides sanding it ,right?

----------


## gwhlives

No this was printed with PLA, I just used primer filler from the auto parts store. works like a charm

----------


## Egon van Engelen

Looks great, also thanks for the tip on primer filler!

----------

